# Even a blind acorn finds a nut every once and a while...



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

After the past 4 trips of getting the skunk something had to change. After reading some encouraging reports Stevo and I headed up to the berry. We tried one location with me missing one bite and Stevo having one unbutton at the hole. Very light bite today and if the technique was not spot on you didn't get another chance. We had a bunch of one and done bites today used tube jigs and crawdad meat, minnow, and meal worms. Stevo ended up with the large fish of the day at 20 ½ inches I hope the picture is in his camera because for some reason the one by the tape measure was not in mine. I ended up with 3, which was 3x better than my last couple of trips that is for sure! My top one taped at 20" and 18 ½ and a 17 slotberry cuts. Funny how the fish seem to look so much smaller in pictures good thing for tape measures! Thanks again for the trip Stevo had a great time.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Good deal Orvis. Glad you got into a few. Did you stay all day? Did it snow up there today? Where are the food pics?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Finally! :lol:


----------



## troutwhisperer (Jan 1, 2009)

Orvis glad you got some, and yea pictures dont always do justice, I have some that I was grinnin ear to ear when the picture was snapped. When you see the end result, it total shock cause the fish look so much smaller. :shock: Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Glad you got a catch going, great looking pics.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

why would an acorn want a nut?

Orvie, be careful with that Stevo if you are on your Grizzlies; he has been known to shoot at ATV's. That is the single funniest story I have ever read on here! :lol: 

Oh and congrats on the fish!


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice! Its about time you were rewarded for your efforts! Good to see you finally shrugged the skunkage off your back.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Well at least you chased off that skunk. Good for you.

The one in that first pic looks pretty well fed. That's nice to see.


----------



## HighLakesDrifter (Sep 13, 2007)

Healthy fish! Healthy Orvis1! Good on you!


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Fishing wasnt the hottest, but it was fast enough to keep us entertained. Thanks for the trip  I dont think I took any on my camera because it was way fuzzy when I tried the first couple. Oh well. Hopefully there will be some biggers ones to come. By the way, you are the video game fishing pro on the aqua view. :lol: This guy sets the hook before even knowing he had a bite just by watching the fish on the camera swim up to it at mach 10 :lol:


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Nice report! Glad you got into some good fish at the Berry!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks guys I do have the physique for a bowling career fatbass I might have to give that a try. It was good to get the skunk off especially since it looks like it will be mid-march or later until some open water comes...


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

off the topic of fishing success and congratulations, you do appear to have mangled your sage witticisms...
even a blind acorn finds a nut...

even a blind squirrel finds and acorn
even a blind chicken finds a piece of corn

with advice given to mental patients at bedtime

do you want to pee nut?

no criticism here, as a phrase mangler i've been rode hard and put away wet, but you appear to have been beaten like a rented mule.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Even a Blind pig-------- jeeesh


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Nice going Orivs1. Them some nice trout.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

Good looking fish Orvis, thats for sharing the pictures.


----------

